

Electric vehicles need new "assembly line" breakthrough - RougeFemme
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/plugged-in/2013/08/28/guest-post-electric-vehicles-need-new-assembly-line-breakthrough/

======
mrt0mat0
i think the best part of the article was the first comment by "Sault"

